# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  PS2 ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΡΤΑΚΙ

## gourtz

ρε παιδια βοηθεια μου εδωσε ενα πλαικαρι ενα ps2  ετσιθ να δω μιπως μπορω να κανω κατι ολος ο μιχανισμος για το πορτακι δεν ανοιγοκλεινει. ξεκιναει το μοτερακι αλλα κατι μπλοκαρι. υπαρχει καποιος οδηγοσ η κατι τετοιο ετσι προχειρο για να βρω το λαθος? καπου το πηγε και του ειπαν για ενα γραναζηι αλλα δεν το βλεπω.

----------


## gRooV

Τα γρανάζια πρέπει να είναι κάτω από το πορτάκι. Προσπάθησε να το τραβήξεις ελαφρά να δεις αν βγαίνει. Αν βγαίνει πιθανότατα να είναι το γρανάζι σπασμένο μιας και δεν θα βρίσκει αντίσταση. Επίσης βγάλε και ξαναβάλε όλες τις καλωδιοταινίες μήπως δεν πατάνε καλά και δεν τροφοδοτείται το μοτέρ.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/kat_ps2laser.php

----------

